# Shunt trip breaker (BR Eaton)



## Threekids8 (May 4, 2018)

I’m wanting to control an outlet under the hood in a bakery and also control audible alarm ?


----------



## CTshockhazard (Aug 28, 2009)

*? are for questions.*

I’m wanting to control an outlet under the hood in a bakery and also control audible alarm ?


----------



## Threekids8 (May 4, 2018)

Using a shunt trip breaker I want to control an outlet under the hood as well as an audible alarm I have two wires On m shunt trip and a control panel on the hood, do one of those wires go to the neutral bar and the other goes to the wire coming from the outlet? Or is the other wire is the coil needs 120v ?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No problem. The ANSUL system microswitch has both NC and NO contacts. Run the NC (which is open when the system is charged) to the shunt trip accessory on the shunt trip breaker. Run that same wire to the relay of your choice for your optional audible warning device. You can also stack micro switches in the ANSUL (ie: add one) if you favor doing this with separate switches. 

Chances are that the ANSUL system conductors are already run at/in/near the panel alarady anyhow if they have existing electrical operated things under the hood.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Threekids8 said:


> Using a shunt trip breaker I want to control an outlet under the hood as well as an audible alarm I have two wires On m shunt trip and a control panel on the hood, do one of those wires go to the neutral bar and the other goes to the wire coming from the outlet? Or is the other wire is the coil needs 120v ?


What's your trade? Are you a baker?


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Shiny trip is for if you need to trip due to an externally monitored condition such as ground fault. Breakers aren’t good for control devices. They can trip huge loads during a fault but they have a limited number of cycles they will handle. They usually only have to test for about 50 on/off cycles under normal loads and 2 or 3 full rating faults.

Best way to do what you describe is with a contactor. It can switch on and off easily thousands of times. A basic motor circuit will hold it and since you are talking single phase and the standard IEC contactor is three phase, you can use the extra contact for the holding circuit. Just get an NC aux contact to trigger the alarm in the off/open position. All the local electrical supply houses should carry them or you can use automation direct in the motor control section.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

